# Please take a moment



## DDFN (Jul 31, 2011)

Hay guys running out the door now. Please send positive thoughts our way. too complicated to write why right now. Prayers would be appreciated.


----------



## milkmaid (Sep 15, 2010)

Praying for you! I hope everything is okay. :hug:


----------



## naturalgoats (Jan 3, 2011)

:hug: ray: :hug:


----------



## Zarafia (Mar 25, 2012)

:hug:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

ray: :hug:


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Prayers sent.... ray: :hug:


----------



## Shazzles (Apr 28, 2012)

:hug: ray: sent


----------



## sunshinegoat (Feb 7, 2012)

prayers sent..hope everything is okay ray:


----------



## DDFN (Jul 31, 2011)

Well guys it has been one of those days again. First off thank you for your prayers and please continue to pray for our little ram lamb born today. The other ewe we had bred for a late lambing gave birth today and we had some lambing issues again. I told the hubby last night I had a feeling she would lamb today (full moon and everything). She had not really shown signs like the other ewe but I had a gut feeling. I wish I had been more up to speed on when today she would lamb, though.

I had gone to the back pasture and when I returned to the front bottom (where the sheep are) I can see her out mid field pawing the ground and I thought yes its time! Well it took one more pawing motion to see her actually pawing her lamb and see the lamb move in the grass. We calmly with a good pace walk to her (told the hubby not to run so we would not scare her, she is pretty jump). Baby appeared fine mostly cleaned off but I felt something was off. I sent hubby to the house to get my lambing bucket and er kit. While he was running to the house I found the other lamb (was already gone). We worked on and with the ram lamb then had to make a trip to the vet school (glad we live some what close to one). Well he has had colostrum but is not suckling, b complex, nutri drench and pen g. He is up and looking hopeful but since momma is not one to let us help him learn how to nurse its being a bit of a pain. Please keep your fingers crossed that he will make it.

I am beginning to think we are cursed with these girls. Once again it was a ewe lamb we lost (no idea if the sac didn't break in time or what since I was not there for the birth), but we are having a necropsy done to get to the bottom of things. 

Well its been a long day and tomorrow will be another one. 

Thank you guys for everything.


----------



## Zarafia (Mar 25, 2012)

Oh, DD, most good luck with your new ram. I pray he makes it!
Good on you for doing the necropsy. At least you will have some some answers.
I'm pulling for you guys!


----------



## milkmaid (Sep 15, 2010)

Prayers for you! I am sorry things have been so rough.  :hug:


----------



## DDFN (Jul 31, 2011)

Thank you guys. Well we still do not have a true suckling action but I have gotten him to start using his tongue a little. It some times comes out the side of his mouth but he has some energy today. He is still not out of the woods yet but we are doing everything we can. 

I know they said it could take up to 2 or 3 weeks to get the complete results back since certain things need to fix before viewing.


----------



## naturalgoats (Jan 3, 2011)

:hug: :hug: :thumb: :hug: ray: 
emoticons are so nice... I can convey everything I wish to you with no words 
Thinking of you all!
M.


----------



## Breezy-Trail (Sep 16, 2011)

I commented on this a while ago but apparently it didnt post.
I said will be praying and have continued to pray. I will keep praying.
Sorry for all the loss and difficulties you are experiencing.
That has got to be hard.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

:hug: ray:


----------



## DDFN (Jul 31, 2011)

Thanks guys. As of right now there is no change with the little one. Really hoping he shows improvement soon. The hubby keeps saying well he isn't getting any worse, but I still live by the fact a sick sheep is a dead sheep. I fear he may have inhaled fluids at birth as his breathing has not been 100% right since we found him. He does have energy and keeps up with mom. I plan on spending more time tomorrow field sitting to watch him more.


----------



## ThreeHavens (Oct 20, 2011)

I'm praying. At least we know no matter what, that God loves the little guy (= 

I'm sorry about your loss. We lost a little doe this year too, and it is hard.


----------



## DDFN (Jul 31, 2011)

Thank you Wood Haven. He is loved and a fighter.

It is very hard loosing one as they are like your own children. We have been pretty lucky until this year never lost a single baby (knock on wood). Hopefully this will be our last loss.

Sorry you lost a little doe. I think it must be in writing some where that it must be the females to loose.


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

I'm so sorry, I was hoping he was starting to improve, many thoughts and prayers going out that he'll improve over the next few days.


----------



## luvmyherd (Apr 9, 2011)

I am so very sorry. Having struggled to save kids and having lost a few; I know how hard it is. :hug: 
Hope your little ram is able to gain strength and get through this.


----------



## DDFN (Jul 31, 2011)

*Re: Please take a moment (Update)*

News Flash!!! He is finally nursing on his own!!! One Step forward but a good start. Now if I can only get his breathing under control.

Any Sheep people out there that have dealt with this before? Just wondering what you use dose and time span for clearing up lungs. I am using Pen G right now.

Hay Keren aren't you a sheep person too? Would love to hear your med recommendations since you actually come from sheep lands (the states are not well known for sheep breeding or vets).


----------



## ThreeHavens (Oct 20, 2011)

Great!! I'll keep praying! Our little Patti inhaled fluids when she was born. She was raspy for a little, but since she showed no signs of a fever, we let her be, and it cleared up. If she had gotten a fever we would have put her on antibiotics.


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

with aspirated pneumonia they rarely get a fever and with little kids you can quickly loose them (sheep too) so anytime I hear rattling in the chest kids go on antibiotics to clear it up. Had I not done this I know Angie's wethers wouldnt have made it past day 2. Sometimes you just KNOW. 

as to what to treat the kid with -- PenG should have a sheep dose on its label and I would follow that. I think you posted about LA 200 if it was safe or not for sheep, I believe sheep are listed on the label. I would check my bottle but its at the farm and Im 15 min away so I cant.


----------



## Mandara Farm (Sep 12, 2010)

Praying for your little guy to make it! :hug: 
How's he doing?


----------



## DDFN (Jul 31, 2011)

Thank you guys for your prayers.

Last night he was bouncing and playing pretty good but his breathing is still off. 

Stacey: I have been using Pen G as directed but was wondering if the people over seas had better luck with anything else. I always give 1cc at birth if I think they inhaled any fluids (which is what my vet and the Lawson book recommends) and then drop down the the regular dose. 

WoodHaven: I am glad Patti did well. With sheep they normally go down hill a lot faster then goats so even though no fever I always dose. I was told by many sheep breeders that "a sick sheep is a dead sheep" So I live by this rule and always do what I can to keep them from getting sick. 

I would still appreciate prayers for the little guy until we can heal his breathing issue. Fingers crossed. I have a good feeling but don't want to jinks it by saying all is fine just yet.


----------

